# Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC



## Werner55 (6. Februar 2018)

*Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Guten Tag,

aktuell nutze ich für "alles" meinen Desktop PC. Dieser ist "noch" ganz ordentlich ausgestattet. 

(nvidia gtx 1070, 16 GB Ram, intel i5-3570 Prozessor, win 10 64bit)

* Dieser wurde in diesem Forum damals zusammengestellt. Herzlichen Dank ! *

Ich möchte jedoch das Spielen von allem anderen trennen.
Und da reicht mir nicht, dass ich intern alles getrennt auf zwei verschiedenen Festplatten lagere.

Deshalb kam mir die Idee, ein zweites Gerät anzuschaffen, so dass ich das ab und an Spielen am Desktop PC belasse,
und alles andere, auf das Notebook auslagere.

In Zukunft möchte ich also auf dem neuen Notebook folgendes:
Emails erhalten/schreiben 
im Internet meine Artikel lesen, Online Banking etc.
regelmäßig Serien/Filme abrufen (auch 4k Content)
hin und wieder Software installieren und nutzen (z.B. für Steuererklärung etc.)

Alle Spiele, egal große AAA Titel wie auch kleine Games, möchte ich ausschließlich auf dem Desktop PC belassen.
Der soll ein reiner Spiele PC werden.

Das neue Notebook soll sehr sehr leise agieren, ich möchte keinen Staubsauger nutzen.

Die Bildschirmgröße sowie Bildschirmauflösung:
aktuell nutze ich zum Desktop PC einen Dell U2515H Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1440p (2560*1440)
Alles darunter möchte ich gar nicht mehr nutzen wollen, ehrlich gesagt. (bezogen auf die Auflösung)

Ein Windows 10 Betriebssystem liegt mir separat vor. Ich bräuchte nicht zwingend eine "mit zu kaufende" Win 10 Version.
Ebenfalls liegt mir eine Office Version vor. Ich bräuchte nicht zwingend eine "mit zu kaufende" Office Version.

Das neue Notebook sollte mit den gängigsten und neuesten Anschlüssen bestückt sein.
Usb 3 mehrere Anschlüsse bzw. mindestens so viele usb 3 Anschlüsse, dass ich auch einen Kopfhörer anschließen kann und dazu z.b. 
einen usb stick mit Daten zum Abspielen

Auch wenn ich nicht Spielen werde am neuen Notebook, die Grafikkarte, und auch alle anderen Komponenten, wie RAM, CPU etc.
sollten aktuellem höheren Niveau entsprechen. Ich bin nun in einem Alter, da setze ich auf Qualität und nicht wie in Jugendzeiten, finanziell notgedrungen,
auf eher günstigere und minder qualitative Ware.

Mein Preisbudget liegt bei "bis zu " 3.000 Euro.
Ich hoffe mal, bis zu diesem Preis, lässt sich etwas sehr gutes und solides und qualitativ gutes finden.
Bisher hatte ich noch nie ein Notebook im Besitz. Mein Sohn nutzt ein Tablet.
Das ist aber nichts für mich. Ich brauche beim Email Schreiben/Internet surfen usw. eher eine Tastatur und Maus, 
nur so auf das Tablet tippen, ist nichts für mich.

Das neue Notebook würde in der Regel immer daheim bleiben und nicht ständig dabei sein,
wenn ich mal unterwegs bin. Ich werde beruflich ein separates Notebook erhalten.

Ich bedanke mich für Support.

Werner

Edit:
Erst kam mir die Idee mit dem Notebook Erwerb. (siehe Text oben)

Die Alternative, den "jetzigen" Desktop PC als Office usw. zu nutzen,
und mir stattdessen einen "neuen" für ca. 3 Jahre gut laufenden Gaming PC zu holen,
kam mir jetzt auch gerade.

also entweder Notebook für ca. 1.000/1500 € für Office etc.
oder einen Gaming PC für ca. 2.000/3.000 € sind mein Wunsch und Ziel

Danke Euch für Support.

Bei der Alternative Gaming PC NEU finden und jetzigen Gaming PC als Office nutzen,
sind meine Wünsche folgende:
sehr schnell, sehr leise, sehr zuverlässig, evtl. mal etwas mit Wasserkühlung, zwei Grafikkarten etc.
*hauptsache: als Fazit: Super toller Rechner (inhaltlich)

Zubehör: Maus und Tastatur sind vorhanden, Monitor: Dell U2515H auch...wobei sollte es aktuell einen besseren geben, z.b. mit 27 Zoll und noch besserer Auflösung/Details (was auch immer), dann halt den auch noch.
würde ja evtl. sogar Sinn ergeben, wenn ich den jetzigen Gaming PC als Office PC umfunktioniere und dabei den Dell U2515H nutze...und für das Gaming und den neuen PC, einen entsprechend neuerer Monitor.
(Thema 4k Content)

Win 10 64bit Software, Office Software ist vorhanden

Ich bin kein PC Nerd, könnte ihn alleine nicht zusammenbauen, und brächte auf später Support, bezüglich perfekter Softwareeinstellung,
damit der Rechner im Spielebetrieb total Performance technisch agiert und nicht wie jetzt teilweise bei Spielen, die CPU auf 100% läuft und der Rechner total laut wird.
Ich möchte wenn möglich, tolle Software von Euch als Tipp nutzen, bei der der "neue" Gaming PC klug agiert, mir visuell auf wichtige Details aufzeigt, bei Spielen, der Verbrauch, CPU Auslastung usw.
Ihr Gamer wisst bestimmt was ich meine, ich gucke oft YouTube (z.b. Frank Sirius), der baut oft und gerne Rechner zusammen und der nutzt da manche Software und effizient den PC zu performen.
so etwas hätte ich auch gerne, wenn schon neuer Gaming PC ins Haus kommt (sollte die Alternative Notebook nicht umgesetzt werden)


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Für einen Rechner bei dem sich eine Custom Wasserkühlung und 2 Grafikkarten „lohnen“ würde ist dein Budget viel zu niedrig. 
Realistisch wäre eher eine 1080 Ti, ein 8700k, ein Z370 Brett, 16/32 GB DDR4, ein E11 550 Watt (bei starkem OC 650 Watt), eine SSD in einer von dir gewollten Größe, ein EKL Olymp und ein Gehäuse nach Geschmack.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Also, ein Notebook für das, was du machen willst, muss keine 1500€ kosten. Da reicht was preiswerteres mit IGP, ohne extra Grafik.

Beim Rechner musst du halt schauen, was dir wichtig ist und wie lange du den Rechner so nutzen willst. Da bietet sich ein 8700k natürlich an. Ein 8600k ist günstiger und ebenfalls gut.


----------



## Werner55 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Guten Abend, was halten Sie von dieser Zusammenstellung? alles kompatibel? effizient?
* Danke für Tipps *


► Case:            Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

► Lüfter:           EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

► Netzteil:        650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de

► Mainboard:     Asus ROG Maximus X Code Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

► RAM:   (2x bestellen)         16GB G.Skill Flare X schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de

► CPU :    https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

► CPU Kühler:      https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Dark-Rock-Pro-3-Tower-Kuehler_947326.html

► SSD:      https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html

► HDD:       https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DM004-256MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA_1174716.html

► Grafikkarte:   https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Rock-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1159724.html

sind (wenn ich richtig rechne): 2.689,81 Euro
puuh...viel


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Du hast 2 Kühler ausgewählt. Schmeiß den Brocken 3 raus und nehm beim RAM 2x16GB und nicht 4x8GB.
Das Modell das du bei der Grafikkarte ausgewählt hast ist eigentlich dafür bekannt unangenehm laut zu sein.


----------



## ForceOne (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Ich habe zum Arbeiten ein Lenovo X1 Carbon 14" mit einem 7500U, absolut leise, super leicht, Akku Laufzeit passt auch. Preis je nach Ausstattung 1.500-2500€.


----------



## RtZk (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Arbeiten ein Lenovo X1 Carbon 14" mit einem 7500U, absolut leise, super leicht, Akku Laufzeit passt auch. Preis je nach Ausstattung 1.500-2500€.



Für den Preis gibt es mittlerweile aber schon 4 Kerner in Form der 8xxx mobilen Reihe.
Z.B Dell XPS 13 2017 Touch silber, Core i7-8550U, 16GB RAM Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU oder mit kleiner Grafikkarte ASUS Zenbook UX331UN grau (90NB0GY2-M00300) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Werner55 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

* Danke für die bisherigen Tipps *

Setting 0.2:

► Case:            Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

► Lüfter:           EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

► Netzteil:        650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de

► Mainboard:     Asus ROG Maximus X Code Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

"Änderung"    ► RAM:          32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

► CPU :    https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

"Änderung"   ► CPU Kühler:      keinen

► SSD:      https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html

► HDD:       https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DM004-256MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA_1174716.html

"Änderung"  ► Grafikkarte:  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ower-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1222767.html


sind (wenn ich richtig rechne):  2.543,79 Euro
(bei Setting 0.1 noch: 2.689,81 Euro)

Alternative: ein Notebook für alles außer Spielen, und dann meinen jetzigen PC als Gamer PC nutzen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...timedia-alles-ausser-spielen.html#post9243452

Kosten quasi die Hälfte als ein Desktop PC...


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Doch kein Referenz Modell kaufen.
Schau nach der Palit Jetstream oder MSI Gaming.
Und 550 Watt reichen aus.


----------



## M3lmac (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Ggf. den CPU-Kühler gegen einen Noctua tauschen. Aber diese sind nicht jedermanns Sache....


----------



## Werner55 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

* Danke für die bisherigen Tipps *

Setting 0.3:

► Case:           
Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

► Lüfter/CPU Kühler:          
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

"Änderung":        ► Netzteil:      
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

► Mainboard:    
Asus ROG Maximus X Code Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

 ► RAM:        
32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

► CPU :    
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

► SSD:      
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html

► HDD:     
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DM004-256MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA_1174716.html

"Änderung"  ► Grafikkarte:  welche ?    
https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming/GTX+1080+Ti.html

Was fehlt noch ?

Maus und Tastatur habe ich liegen, Win 10 auch
Monitor fehlt noch, da ich den Dell U2515H für den jetzigen PC nutze...
Cool wäre ein 27 Zoll Monitor und dazu min in 1440p (am liebsten 4k)
hat dort auch Dell ein Referenz Gerät? Ich finde meinen jetzigen Dell U2515H super.


----------



## Chrissi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Das Board ist viel zu teuer und wirst Du auch niemals benötigen.
Nimm nen Gigabyte Z370 Ultra Gaming oder ASRock Z370 Extreme4. 

Grafikkarte kann ich bei den auf MF angebotenen nur die Phoenix empfehlen.

Ja Dell bietet auch 4k Monitore an. 
Aber da ist die Frage was Du haben möchtest. Zum zocken macht 1440p, IPS, GSync, 165 Hertz wohl mehr Sinn.


----------



## Werner55 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

* Danke für die bisherigen Tipps *

Setting 0.4:

► Case:           
Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

► Lüfter/CPU Kühler:          
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

  ► Netzteil:      
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

Änderung: ► Mainboard:    Das von Gigabyte besser?
NEU:    Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail | Mindfactory.de

oder:

ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

oder:

https://www.amazon.de/ROG-Mainboard...4l-21&linkId=ad9ac8fa55a85c98d98bfe4f2197e118


ALT:  Warum zu teuer?
Asus ROG Maximus X Code Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

 ► RAM:        
32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

► CPU :    
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

► SSD:      
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html

► HDD:     
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DM004-256MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA_1174716.html

"Änderung"  ► Grafikkarte:  wirklich eine gute? oder besser bei anderem Anbieter (statt Mindfactory) bestellen, weil dort besseres Modell verfügbar ist?    
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ix-Golden-Sample-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-_1181421.html

oder besser diese ?
https://www.amazon.de/GeForce-GTX10...4l-21&linkId=33888d1b6efc6527883060252f423533


Somit 2 Bestellungen: zweimal bei Amazon, dazu einiges bei Mindfactory

Maus und Tastatur habe ich liegen, Win 10 auch

Monitor fehlt noch, Dell U2515H bleibt beim PC Nr. 2...
Vorschläge  für ein 27 Zoll Monitor? ( mit min. 1440p, IPS, GSync, 165 Hertz)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Nimm die Phönix und Kauf dir nicht das teure Board. Mit dem teuren Board schaffst du vielleicht 100mhz mehr beim übertakten. Das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Werner55 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Setting 0.5:

"Änderung"
► Case:           
Mein jetziger PC ist ein Fractal Gehäuse. Gibt es eine Alternative, die hoch qualitativ ist und zugleich per Glasscheibe oder so reingucken erlaubt? 
wäre irgendwie cool, wenn ich das Innenleben Leuchten sehen könnte im Betrieb. 
Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

► Lüfter/CPU Kühler:          
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

  ► Netzteil:      
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

Änderung: 
► Mainboard: 
Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail | Mindfactory.de

 ► RAM:        
32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

► CPU :    
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

► SSD:      
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html

► HDD:     
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DM004-256MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA_1174716.html

"Änderung"  
► Grafikkarte:  Leider zurzeit nicht lieferbar. Gibt es irgendwo eine gleichwertige oder noch besser, eine bessere gtx 1080 ti (egal ob bei Mindfactory oder sonst wo?
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ix-Golden-Sample-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-_1181421.html


Somit 2 Bestellungen: zweimal bei Amazon, dazu einiges bei Mindfactory

Monitor fehlt noch, Vorschläge  für ein 27 Zoll Monitor?


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> Monitor fehlt noch, Vorschläge  für ein 27 Zoll Monitor?


27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 DisplayPort / HDMI - | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Werner55 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@ Headcrash: 
Weshalb dieser Monitor? in den Kommentaren wird öfters negativ von "Backlight Bleeding" gesprochen. 
Und der Monitor ist von 09.2015.

Ich finde ja "Dell" hat gute Monitore.
Wäre dies nicht eine gute Alternative?
27" (68,58cm) Dell UltraSharp U2718Q schwarz 3840x2160 1xDisplayPort / | Mindfactory.de
oder
27" (68,58cm) Dell UltraSharp U2717DWH Weiß 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de
oder
27" (68,58cm) Dell UltraSharp U2718Q schwarz/silber 3840x2160 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de
oder
27" (68,58cm) Dell UltraThin S2718D schwarz 2560x1440 1xHDMI - 27 Zoll LEDs | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> @ Headcrash:
> Weshalb dieser Monitor? in den Kommentaren wird öfters negativ von "Backlight Bleeding" gesprochen.
> Und der Monitor ist von 09.2015.


Weil der die Anforderungen erfüllt die oben genannt wurden. Deine rausgesuchten Dell Monitore haben alle nur 60Hz.
Wobei das bei 4K eh egal ist mit einer Grafikkarte. Die wird nicht viel mehr als 60 FPS schaffen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> @ Headcrash:
> Weshalb dieser Monitor? in den Kommentaren wird öfters negativ von "Backlight Bleeding" gesprochen.
> Und der Monitor ist von 09.2015.
> 
> ...



Die Monitore haben alle Backlightbleeding. Bei manchen ist das schlimmer als bei anderen


----------



## Chrissi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Das liegt halt am Panel. Ist bei IPS/VA immer nen Thema. 
Die Panel sind btw. bei den Monitoren identisch. Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Hersteller die Panel Produzieren (Samsung, LG, AU Optronics usw.)
Dell beispielsweise nicht. Die bauen auch nur die Panel dieser Hersteller ein und kleben ihren Namen drauf. 

Ich würde aber vom vorgeschlagenen Asus raten (gibt von Acer und AOC auch noch nen Monitor mit dem gleichen Panel, die unterschieden sich nur in der Optik und im Preis), da dort eben 165 Hertz mit GSync geboten ist, was beim Gaming eben 60 Hertz schon vorzuziehen ist. 

Das Asus Mainboard ist eben für Extreme OC (LN2, Dice) gemacht und bietet haufenweise Einstellungen von denen Du als Anfänger wohl niemals etwas anfassen wirst. Das Geld kannst Du Dir da eben gut sparen.

Wenn Du möchtest das der PC leuchtet bestelle dir einen RGB LED Strip dazu.


----------



## RtZk (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Nein das ASUS Board hat nicht nur das, sondern auch deutlich bessere VRM's und eine bessere Kühlung derselben.


----------



## Werner55 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Setting 0.6:


► Case:           
Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

Welches Case mit verglasten Seitenbereichen gibt es, welches dem Fractal qualitativ ebenbürtig ist? 
Welche Vorteile/Nachteile gibt es beim Typ Fractal siehe Link und einem Case mit verglasten Seitenbereichen?


► Lüfter/CPU Kühler:          
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

  ► Netzteil:      
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

► Mainboard: 
Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail | Mindfactory.de

oder nun doch das:  (mit dem Hinweis, dass ich mit Eurer Hilfe nach Erstinbetriebnahme des PC, diese "haufenweise" Einstellungen Prima konfiguriert bekomme - Stichwort etwas overclocken)

Asus ROG Maximus X Code Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de


 ► RAM:        
32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

► CPU :    
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

► SSD:      
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html

► HDD:     
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DM004-256MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA_1174716.html

► Grafikkarte:  
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ix-Golden-Sample-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-_1181421.html

Da die Phoenix bei Mindfactory nicht lieferbar ist, gibt es irgendwo eine gleichwertige oder noch bessere?
 (egal ob bei Mindfactory oder sonst wo?)


NEU:
► Monitor:  
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HD_1014728.html

Ist das wirklich das Highlight Gerät, gerade in Bezug zu diesem hohen Preis? Was meinen andere dazu?
Am liebsten wäre mir, längerfristig gedacht, ein Monitor in 4k Auflösung (aber muss nicht auf Biegen und Brechen sein)

_____________
Stand aktuell: Gesamtkosten PC ca. 2.525 Euro + Monitor ca. 769 Euro = ca. 3.300 Euro
___

Wahnsinn..."wirkt" irgendwie viel zu teuer


Geht da noch etwas, in Sachen Effizienz? oder wäre das ein absolut tolles Gesamtpaket?


----------



## jkox11 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nein das ASUS Board hat nicht nur das, sondern auch deutlich bessere VRM's und eine bessere Kühlung derselben.



Geht das schon wieder los  
Ich verweise noch einfach mal an diesen Thread, wo man noch immer keine Antwort bekommen hat, ob solche Aussagen auch fundiert sind:
Coffee Lake CPU - System für Foto & Video Bearbeitung

Abgesehen vom Ultra Gaming eignen sich prinzipiell fast alle Mittelklasse-Boards, hier wird doch eh nicht bis zum Anschlag übertaktet. 

@TE: Wie im Thread und auch hier (Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming Review – 5ghz without heatsinks! | KitGuru - Part 3), kann man lesen, dass die VRM's nicht die besten sind. 
Daher kannst du etwa das ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 nehmen, welches von der P/L am besten abschneidet. Bei der PCGH-Ausgabe gab es daher auch den P/L Award.


----------



## Chrissi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Naja also wenn ich mir anschaue das das ASRock Z370 Pro4 was überhaupt keinen VRM Kühler hat bzw. nur einen so nen Mini Block im Test von Roman "der8auer" bereits problemlos 5Ghz schafft dann schafft das Ultra Gaming auch problemlos 5Ghz mit den Kühlkörpern. Besonders da ja auch noch Airflow im Gehäuse vorhanden ist. 
Alles darüber hinaus wird wohl auch eher von der CPU limitiert und nicht vom Board. 

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich das Ultra Gaming selber schon mehrfach verbaut habe und auch in 5Ghz OC PCs und diese einen 24h Prime 1344k Test ohne Throtteling überstanden haben (natürlich in nem Gehäuse mir Airflow). Ich denke für den TE reicht das vollkommen aus. 

Aber das Gaming 5 von Gigabyte ist natürlich auch keine schlechte Wahl und wenn das Geld eh da ist, kann man dazu auch greifen. Ist immer noch 150€ günstiger als das Asus


----------



## Werner55 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Tausend Dank für Eure bisherige Hilfe !

bedeutet: Thema "Mainboard" (was ja quasi die Basis für alles darstellt)
das von Gigabyte wäre gut und ausreichend
das von Asus zwar teurer, aber mit Fachkenntnissen noch mehr Power (etwas zumindest)
das von ASRock gut, aber mit mehr Schwächen im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen

= Ergo...wenn 150 Euro Mehraufwand für mich okay wären, dann wäre das Asus Mainboard (mit Settings Tipps von z.b. Chrissi als Fachmann) eine High End Wahl
?

komisch nur der große Preisunterschied: (Amazon / Mindfactory)

Asus ROG Maximus X Code Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

Asus ROG Maximus X Hero WIFI-AC Gaming Mainboard Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## jkox11 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Naja also wenn ich mir anschaue das das ASRock Z370 Pro4 was überhaupt keinen VRM Kühler hat bzw. nur einen so nen Mini Block im Test von Roman "der8auer" bereits problemlos 5Ghz schafft dann schafft das Ultra Gaming auch problemlos 5Ghz mit den Kühlkörpern. Besonders da ja auch noch Airflow im Gehäuse vorhanden ist.
> Alles darüber hinaus wird wohl auch eher von der CPU limitiert und nicht vom Board.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich das Ultra Gaming selber schon mehrfach verbaut habe und auch in 5Ghz OC PCs und diese einen 24h Prime 1344k Test ohne Throtteling überstanden haben (natürlich in nem Gehäuse mir Airflow). Ich denke für den TE reicht das vollkommen aus.
> ...



Das ist auch genau das was ich sagen will. 
Alles unter Luftkühlung, ergo 0815 Nutzer, werden den Unterschied zwischen den Boards eh nie spüren


----------



## Werner55 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Verehrte Kolleginnen und Kollegen - was halten Sie von meinem Setting Version 1.0.
Besten Dank für Statements.

* Herzlichen Dank an @Chrissi für die fleißige und geduldige Unterstützung *


Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K mit Köpfen und OC auf 5Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus 5
Arbeitsspeicher: 32Gb Corsair RGB DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
Grafikkarte: Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080Ti 11Gb
Festplatten: Crucial MX500 500Gb SSD + Seagate Barracuda Compute 4Tb HDD
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 TG
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Platinium 750 Watt
CPU Kühler: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 AiO Wakü
Modding: 2x RGB LED Strip im Gehäuse
Windows: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit 

Monitor: AOC Agon AG271QG
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro + Antlion Modmic


----------



## Stormado (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Bei der SSD würde ich persönlich direkt das 1 TB-Modell nehmen. Dann hast du länger was davon, wenn die zukünftigen Spiele tatsächlich immer größer werden. Beim Netzteil kann ich nur sagen, dass 750 Watt viel zu viel sind. Es reicht hier ein 550 Watt-Modell aus. Persönlich tendiere ich dabei eher zu be Quiet!, aber das ist jedem seins.


----------



## Werner55 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Danke @Stormado:
ja, 1 TB SSD Modell, dann hätte ich für lange Ruhe ...
1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD1) | Mindfactory.de

beim Netzteil - wie wäre es mit der goldenen Mitte ? 650 Watt
650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de
Dies wäre BeQuit, dazu brandneu und mit 650 Watt dann ideal, nicht zu wenig, nicht mega zu viel..
Was meint ihr?

* und andere User, bitte auch mal Statement angeben, zum neuen geplanten "reinen" Gaming PC
Herzlichen Dank ! *


----------



## Chrissi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Also die AMP Extreme genehmigt sich schon ca. 300W unter Last. 
Ein 8700K @ 5Ghz je nach Spannung ca. 200W. Da sind wir schon bei 500W. 
Dann noch der Ganze Rest dazu, da sind 650 Watt wohl grade noch so ausreichend, mit 750W hat man einfach mehr Luft.

Das Straight Power 11 ist technisch einfach schlechter als das Seasonic Platinium. Und nur weil es grade neu erschienen ist, auch nicht besser.
Bei Hardware gilt abseits von CPUs und Grakas eigentlich eher selten automatisch neu = besser.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Das Straight Power 11 ist technisch einfach schlechter als das Seasonic Platinium. .



Das müsstest du jetzt mal erklären...


----------



## Werner55 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@Chrissi:
"Der Posteingang von Chrissi ist voll. "  grins....bitte leeren, so erhalten Sie u.a. keine Neuigkeiten von mir....


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Das Straight Power 11 ist technisch einfach schlechter als das Seasonic Platinium. Und nur weil es grade neu erschienen ist, auch nicht besser.



Und jetzt kommst du mit irgendwelche japanischen Kondensatoren oder guten Ripple Werten oder was?


----------



## Chrissi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Siehe Tests:

Seasonic PRIME Round-Up (Platinum 750W, 1200W, Gold 1000W) - Hardwareluxx
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 im Test: Ehrliche goldene Energie

Das Straight Power 11 ist definitiv kein schlechtes Netzteil, aber ich würde nicht sagen das es besser als das Seasonic Platinium ist. 
Dazu hat man eine höhere Effizienz, doppelt so lange Garantie (10 Jahre statt 5) und ist auch preislich sehr attraktiv unterwegs. 
Ich sehe da momentan keine Gründe die für das Straight Power 11 sprechen würden im Vergleich mit dem Seasonic.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Was?
Du kannst das nur vergleichen, wenn *ein *Tester beide Netzteil im direkten Vergleich testet.
Und wie gesagt, es ist völlig Wumpe, ob du eine Abweichung von 0,2 oder 2% hast. Alles innerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen ist gut. 
Daher kannst du das schlicht vergessen -- Null Aussagekraft.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Siehe Tests:
> 
> Seasonic PRIME Round-Up (Platinum 750W, 1200W, Gold 1000W) - Hardwareluxx
> Be Quiet Straight Power 11 im Test: Ehrliche goldene Energie
> ...



Da gibt's keinen Direktvergleich mit dem e11....
Letztendlich sind das vielleicht 1-3% Unterschied


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Das Straight Power 11 ist definitiv kein schlechtes Netzteil, aber ich würde nicht sagen das es besser als das Seasonic Platinium ist.
> Dazu hat man eine höhere Effizienz, doppelt so lange Garantie (10 Jahre statt 5) und ist auch preislich sehr attraktiv unterwegs.
> Ich sehe da momentan keine Gründe die für das Straight Power 11 sprechen würden im Vergleich mit dem Seasonic.



Guck dir den Preis an.
Das Seasonic Prime Platinum ist ein Gegner des P11 und nicht des E11.


----------



## Chrissi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Das Straight Power 11 kostet 115€ , das Seasonic 119€ 
Also ich sehe das Preislich auf einem Level an und muss auch somit gegeneinander konkurrieren. Wenn das Straight Power 11 auf den Preis des 10er sinkt irgendwann ist das ne andere Sache. Aber momentan ist es gleichteuer.


----------



## Werner55 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Ein Case mit Sichtfenster bzw. ein Case ohne Sichtfenster
= Lautstärke Pegel des Rechners
man das wirklich soooo viel aus?

grins..

nach dem....sehr leise...(mit Sichtfenster)

YouTube


Edit:
mein neuer PC ?
grins

"vertikal" verbaute Grafikkarte ?

YouTube


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Das Straight Power 11 kostet 115€ , das Seasonic 119€
> Also ich sehe das Preislich auf einem Level an und muss auch somit gegeneinander konkurrieren. Wenn das Straight Power 11 auf den Preis des 10er sinkt irgendwann ist das ne andere Sache. Aber momentan ist es gleichteuer.



Es kostet um 90€.


----------



## RtZk (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es kostet um 90€.



Nicht mit der selben Wattanzahl, vergleiche mit 450 Watt vs 750 Watt machen reichlich wenig Sinn. 
Allerdings kostet das Seasonic auch keine 119€, sondern mindestens 150€ Seasonic Prime Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Werner55 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

119 Euro stimmt soweit:

Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


hier meine finale Version der Zusammenstellung: 
Meint Ihr, "super toller Rechner ???

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K
Modding: Köpfen der CPU und Austausch der WLP gegen Flüssigmetall, OC der CPU auf 4.8-5Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus 5
Arbeitsspeicher: 32Gb Corsair RGB DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
Grafikkarte: Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080Ti 11Gb
Festplatten: Crucial MX500 1Tb SSD + Seagate Barracuda Compute 2Tb
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 ohne Sichtfenster
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Platinium 750 Watt
CPU Kühler: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 AiO Wakü
Windows: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

Zubehör:
Monitor: (da bedanke ich mich gerne für Alternativen, falls jemand meint, für den Preis gibt es de facto etwas "noch besseres")
27" (68,58cm) AOC AGON AG271QG schwarz 
Kopfhörer: (auch hier gilt der Dank für "verbesserte Tipps, wenn vorhanden)
beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm
Mikro (falls mal in Spielen Kommunikation stattfindet): 
AntLion Audio ModMic 5


Im Vergleich, mein aktueller PC ,den ich weiterhin nutzen würde (für Office, Email, Internet)
* übrigens damals in 2012 mit Eurer Hilfe zusammengestellt *

Ich habe ein Fractal Define R3 Titanium Grey Gehäuse
einen Intel i5-3570K Prozessor
ein bequit Straight Power CM BQT E9 580 Watt Netzteil,
16 GB Corsair Vengeance Profile PC3-128OOU CL9 Arbeitsspeicher
eine 128GB Crucial m4 SSD Festplatte
eine 1,5 TB Western Digital Carier Green WD15EARX HDD Festplatte
einen CPU Kühler von Thermalright HR-02 Macho
ein Mainboard von ASRock Z77 Pro 4 Intel So. 1155
ein BlueRay Laufwerk von LG BH10LS38
und als neuestes erworben, glaube in Ende 2016/ Anfang 2017: eine nvidia gtx 1070 Grafikkarte


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht mit der selben Wattanzahl, vergleiche mit 450 Watt vs 750 Watt machen reichlich wenig Sinn.
> Allerdings kostet das Seasonic auch keine 119€, sondern mindestens 150€ Seasonic Prime Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Was willst du mit 750 Watt?



Werner55 schrieb:


> Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Platinium 750 Watt



Was willst du mit 750 Watt? 
Und wieso ein Durchschnittsnetzteil?


----------



## H_Hamburg (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Darf ich kurz zum Thema Netzteil eine Frage stellen:
In so manchem Artikel/Video ist die Rede von der Energieeffizienz, d.h. es wurde ein größeres Netzteil gekauft welche mehr Watt ziehen konnte, weil der Wirkungsgrad höher war. Letztendlich soll dadurch der Strom effizienter genutzt werden und damit der Verbrauch reduziert.

Kennt jemand diese Aussagen und weiß wie das war, und ob das noch so ist?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Werner55 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@Threshold: 
Ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie schon von einem "Durchschnitt"- Netzteil sprechen, 
mir als Besserung, ein gutes Netzteil als Tipp nennen können.
Herzlichen Dank.

Und weshalb wäre ein 750 Watt Netzteil für einen Overclocking Gaming PC nicht gut und angemessen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



H_Hamburg schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz zum Thema Netzteil eine Frage stellen:
> In so manchem Artikel/Video ist die Rede von der Energieeffizienz, d.h. es wurde ein größeres Netzteil gekauft welche mehr Watt ziehen konnte, weil der Wirkungsgrad höher war. Letztendlich soll dadurch der Strom effizienter genutzt werden und damit der Verbrauch reduziert.
> 
> Kennt jemand diese Aussagen und weiß wie das war, und ob das noch so ist?
> ...



Aktuelle Netzteile haben die höchste Effizienz bei rund 35% Last.
Dabei muss man aber sagen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 20 und 90% nur wenige Prozent beträgt, wenn überhaupt.
Es ist also einfach Unsinn, wenn man meint, dass ein stärkeres Netzteil effizienter läuft, wenn der Rechner voll belastet wird. Auch deswegen, weil der Rechner eben nie immer voll belastet wird. Meist läuft er im Idle und dann ist ein größeres Netzteil schlechter.



Werner55 schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie schon von einem "Durchschnitt"- Netzteil sprechen,
> mir als Besserung, ein gutes Netzteil als Tipp nennen können.
> Herzlichen Dank.
> ...



Wie gesagt, der Rechner kommt nicht mal auf 450 Watt. 750 Watt sind sinnfrei.
Und das Focus ist die Günstig Klasse von Seasonic. 
Bei dem Budget würde ich schon ein qualitativ höherwertiges Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## RtZk (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> 119 Euro stimmt soweit:
> 
> Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Das Focus ist ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## Werner55 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@Threshold: " Bei dem Budget würde ich schon ein qualitativ höherwertiges Netzteil kaufen."
klasse Aussage - diese ist halbgar - vollends wäre sie, wenn Sie auch anknüpfen, welches für Sie ein qualitativ höherwertiges Netzteil wäre.

Würden Sie, und andere, also bei einem Gaming PC, der mich an die 3.000 Euro kosten wird, siehe Post #42
eher zu diesem, statt zu dem Seasonic Netzteil raten? Und wenn ja, warum ist das effizienter?

650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Chrissi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



> Wie gesagt, der Rechner kommt nicht mal auf 450 Watt


Also ne AMP! Extreme  1080Ti+ 5Ghz 8700K machen die 450W schon alleine voll ohne den Rest vom PC. 
Ne Stock 1080Ti und Stock 8700K, mag das vielleicht reichen, aber nicht mit starkem OC. Ich würde da lieber ein etwas größeres Netzteil kaufen, als am Ende den PC unter Vollast ausgehen zu sehen. 

Das das Straight Power 11 nicht besser ist, haben wir denke ich mal schon geklärt. 
Nen Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium wäre sicherlich technisch nochmal besser, aber kostet auch 75€ mehr. Und da frage ich mich, braucht man das? Ich denke nicht. Es laufen Millionen PCs mit irgendwelchen OEM Fertignetzteilen die qualitativ nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei sind und die laufen auch ohne zu explodieren. Da streiten wir uns hier wirklich auf hohem Niveau und ich behaupte mal keines der bisher vorgeschlagenen Netzteile würde sich negativ auf den PC auswirken.

Meine Empfehlung ist das Seasonic Platinium 750W, da ich lieber die sichere Variante wähle und etwas mehr Luft fürs OC habe. Dazu im Vergleich zum Straight Power 11 eine doppelt so lange Garantie, höhere Effizienz und auch ein leicht besseres Innenleben. Und das zum Gleichen Preis. Würde das Straight Power 11 unter 100€ kosten könnte man sich das auf Grund des Preises nochmal überlegen, aber nicht wenn beide Modelle gleich teuer sind.


----------



## H_Hamburg (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuelle Netzteile haben die höchste Effizienz bei rund 35% Last.
> Dabei muss man aber sagen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 20 und 90% nur wenige Prozent beträgt, wenn überhaupt.
> Es ist also einfach Unsinn, wenn man meint, dass ein stärkeres Netzteil effizienter läuft, wenn der Rechner voll belastet wird. Auch deswegen, weil der Rechner eben nie immer voll belastet wird. Meist läuft er im Idle und dann ist ein größeres Netzteil schlechter.



Herzlichen Dank,
vielleicht kann Kollege (Matthias Spieth) mal wieder ein Update machen.

Quelle: PC Games Hardware 23.10.2016
YouTube
ab 3:03 Effizient/Wirkungsgrad 80PLUS
"bei 50% Auslastung 90% oder besser Effizienz liefern"

Jetzt kann ich mir zusammenreimen woher das HöhrenSagen kommt: 80 PLUS – Wikipedia
Wenn ich als Beispiel ca. 400W verbrauche sollte ich mir ein 800W Netzteil kaufen, um bei 50% Auslastung auf 94% Effizienz zu kommen.

Doch spannend so ein Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> @Threshold: " Bei dem Budget würde ich schon ein qualitativ höherwertiges Netzteil kaufen."
> klasse Aussage - diese ist halbgar - vollends wäre sie, wenn Sie auch anknüpfen, welches für Sie ein qualitativ höherwertiges Netzteil wäre.
> 
> Würden Sie, und andere, also bei einem Gaming PC, der mich an die 3.000 Euro kosten wird, siehe Post #42
> ...



Das Focus ist Mittelklasse. Dafür ist es konzipiert.
Es gibt Netzteile, die besser sind, die auch mehr kosten. Bei dem Budget kein Problem.
Mir persönlich ist es natürlich Wumpe, ob du dir das Focus oder ein anderes Netzteil kaufst. Ist dein Geld. Deine Entscheidung. Ich empfehle nur.



Chrissi schrieb:


> Also ne AMP! Extreme  1080Ti+ 5Ghz 8700K machen die 450W schon alleine voll ohne den Rest vom PC.
> Ne Stock 1080Ti und Stock 8700K, mag das vielleicht reichen, aber nicht mit starkem OC. Ich würde da lieber ein etwas größeres Netzteil kaufen, als am Ende den PC unter Vollast ausgehen zu sehen.



Was soll immer dieser Unsinn mit dem Stark übertakten?
Der 8700k bei 4,5GHz ist recht genügsam. Ein 8700k bei 5GHz frisst nur mehr Strom, liefert aber nicht mehr.
Das gleiche bei der Grafikkarte. Die Gigabyte kann 375 Watt aufnehmen, richtig, macht sie aber nicht und es ist auch totaler Quatsch das zu machen, da du keinen deut schneller bist.


----------



## silent-freak (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Würde bei einem 8700k und einer 1080TI auch einen von diesen Kühlern nehmen.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Werner55 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@Treshold: Sie empfehlen? Nein das tun Sie bei mir nicht. Sie sagen nur, dies und jenes sein nur mittelmässig etc. und auf Anfrage nach einem geeigneterem sagen Sie nichts, Und nun schildern Sie, nur zu empfehlen. Sehr lustig.
und ps. Ich habe nicht das Du angeboten. Ich halte es für respektvoller, erst per Du überzugehen, wenn man es angeboten bekommt.

Danke ! @ silent-freak für den Tipp.
Warum wäre ein Wechsel zu einem der anderen CPU Kühler Sinnvoll?

und: @ Treshold: Warum sollte der "Chrissi" so etwas mit dem Wattverbrauch / Overclockung usw. schreiben, wenn dies nicht stimmen würde ?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> @Treshold: Sie empfehlen? Nein das tun Sie bei mir nicht. Sie sagen nur, dies und jenes sein nur mittelmässig etc. und auf Anfrage nach einem geeigneterem sagen Sie nichts, Und nun schildern Sie, nur zu empfehlen. Sehr lustig.
> und ps. Ich habe nicht das Du angeboten. Ich halte es für respektvoller, erst per Du überzugehen, wenn man es angeboten bekommt.



Was?
Kein "Du"?
Ich bin erschüttert.
Eine Welt stützt ein.
Schönen Leben noch.


----------



## Werner55 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@Threshold: 
Vielleicht sollten Sie mal zunächst bei sich anfangen und auch akzeptieren, wenn es Menschen gibt, die nicht gleich per Du und Buddy mäßig sich austauschen wollen. 
Ebenso ist es stets leicht, etwas unsinnig und unnötig zu finden, Sie sollten aber auch akzeptieren, wenn andere User, andere Meinungen dazu haben, gerade wenn diese auch versuchen, diese zu erläutern. Dies tun Sie nicht. Das akzeptiere ich . Für mich ist eine Respektsperson aber jemand anders.

Und auch die Grammatik scheint nicht Ihr Freund zu sein. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Nur, auch hier zeigt sich Ihre Form des Umgangs. Ich spreche Sie darauf an, mich nicht gleich zu Dutzen, und Sie, hauen einfach ab (und es heißt übrigens: Schönes Leben noch)

Fazit: 
Es geht mir hier mit Nichten um einen Streit aufzumachen, sondern nur darum, dass Sie mal überlegen sollten, der Mensch ist ein Individuum und respektvoller Umgang ist eine große Wichtigkeit in einer zivilisierten Welt, die leider immer weniger an Priorität bei Menschen zu sein scheint. Hier haben wir ein Beispiel dafür. "Du bist nicht meiner Meinung. Okay, Verpiss Dich". So ist das natürlich sehr überspitzt dargestellt, aber leider immer mehr Realität in der Welt.
Ich möchte die guten Werte wie Höflichkeit, Respekt und Anstand wahren. Weil auch ich so behandelt werden möchte.


----------



## jkox11 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@TE: Es ist ein Forum, hier wird die Höflichkeitsform nicht angewendet. 
Hier wird das "du" nicht angeboten, sondern sofort benutzt, es vereinfacht den Umgang und die Unterhaltung sind "persönlicher". 

Dein System wird keine 450W unter Gesamtlast verbraten. Selbst die 1080Ti wird nie über 300W ziehen und der 8700K keine 200. 
Du kannst also viel einsparen, indem du ein Netzteil von 450 - 550 Netzteil kaufst; à la be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Werner55 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Herzlichen Dank @jkox11.

Die Einsparung wäre 27,25 Euro.
119,90 Euro für Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4
92,65 Euro be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4

Nun kann man sich streiten, ob man 27,25 Euro an Einsparung in Relation zu etwas mehr Watt und ggf. etwas mehr Qualität/Effizienz  relativieren kann,
und somit dennoch beim Seasonic Produkt bleiben kann, 
oder ob man sich festlegt, qualitativ keine Mehrleistung und somit auch keine 27.25 Euro mehr Investment nötig.
*oder als Alternative das 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold wählt und somit etwas mehr als 550 Watt hat, aber nicht zu viel mehr.

Thema Mainboard 
Vergleich: ASRock Z370 Extreme4 oder Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 5 oder Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7
Welches ist qualitativ (nicht optisch) das bessere und effizientere?
Herzlichen Dank für ein Feedback.
Das Mainboard ist denke ich ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil...

Thema Grafikkarte:
Vergleich: Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080Ti 11Gb oder Palit GTX1080Ti JetStream
Welches ist qualitativ (nicht optisch) die bessere und effizientere?
Herzlichen Dank für ein Feedback.

Thema CPU Kühler:
Vergleich: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 AiO Wakü oder Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Welches ist qualitativ (nicht optisch) der bessere und effizientere?
Herzlichen Dank für ein Feedback.

Mein Gaming PC ist ausgelegt für die kommenden ca. 4 Jahre.


----------



## Werner55 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Update:

Mein "neuer" Gaming PC

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K
Modding: Köpfen der CPU und Austausch der WLP gegen Flüssigmetall, OC der CPU auf 4.8-5Ghz
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: 32Gb GSkill DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
Grafikkarte: Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080Ti 11Gb
Festplatten: Crucial MX500 1Tb SSD + Seagate Barracuda Compute 2Tb
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Platinium 750 Watt
CPU Kühler: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 AiO Wakü
Bluetooth: Bluetooth USB Stick
Kartenleser: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-867-B
Windows: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

Kosten 2.970 Euro

Inclusive: (durch einen Fachmann)
Zusammenbau mit Kabelmanagement, Installation von Windows und Treibern samt Optimierungen, 
BIOS Einstellungen, Leistungs- und Stabilitätstest, Lautstärkeoptimierung.

Bestellung geht heute evtl. raus.

Extras:

Monitor und Kopfhörer inklusive Mikro:

27" (68,58cm) AOC AGON AG271QG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - | Mindfactory.de

beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 Magnetic RGB-LED-Strip - 30cm, 15 LEDs + Controller - Zubehör | Mindfactory.de

Kosten ca. 750 Euro

Gesamtkosten = ca. 3.700 Euro für eine Investition für die kommenden ca. 4 Jahre

_____

Verbesserungen / Kritik / Lob sind respektiert und erwünscht....


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> Nun kann man sich streiten, ob man 27,25 Euro an Einsparung in Relation zu etwas mehr Watt und ggf. etwas mehr Qualität/Effizienz  relativieren kann,
> und somit dennoch beim Seasonic Produkt bleiben kann,



Noch mal, extra für dich.
Du hast weder mehr Qualität noch eine bessere Effizienz, wenn du dir das 750er Focus Netzteil kaufst.
Du musst endlich mal davon loskommen, dass mehr Watt automatisch auch gleich besser ist -- das ist ein Irrglaube.
Wenn du mehr Qualität willst, nimm das P11 oder das Seasonic Prime.


----------



## Werner55 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Ich selbst sprach nie von "mehr Watt, gleich automatisch auch besser"
Aber danke nochmal für den grundsätzlichen Hinweis.

Netzteil 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold 
oder 
Netzteil Seasonic Prime Fanless Modular 80+ Titanium 
oder 
Netzteil 650 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Titanium
oder
Netzteil 650 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## moonshot (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Unter den genannten, das Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium. Bei dem PC-Preis kann man sich ruhig Titanium kaufen. Lüfter ist auf Wunsch bis glaub 50% Last aus und auch sonst leise genug. Gibts halt nicht kleiner, sonst tätens auch 550.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

straight power e11 550 watt oder das
dark power pro 11 550 Watt. 650 Watt sind zu viel


----------



## Werner55 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

@ moonshot: also dieses hier ?
650 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Titanium - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

bezüglich Overclocking auf bis zu 5 Ghz, das "etwas" größere Netzteil = 650 Watt
( mit weniger Watt gibt es das Titanium nicht ! nur das "Gold" 550 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, )

bei Nutzung des beQuit 550 Watt - würde ich im Vergleich zum 650 Watt beQuit, ca. 10 Euro einsparen...(das ist nun wirklich minimal...)
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

und dies 550 Watt Platinum von bequit wäre quasi 25 Euro billiger als das 650 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Titanium
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

das Seasonic 550 Watt wäre widerrum 30 Euro billiger als das 550 Watt von beQuit:
550 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,




Wenn ich dieses nutze, wäre die Gaming PC Auflistung folgende:

Update:

Mein "neuer" Gaming PC

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K
Modding: Köpfen der CPU und Austausch der WLP gegen Flüssigmetall, OC der CPU auf 4.8-5Ghz
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: 32Gb GSkill DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
Grafikkarte: Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080Ti 11Gb
Festplatten: Crucial MX500 1Tb SSD + Seagate Barracuda Compute 2Tb
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6
Netzteil: 650 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Titanium
CPU Kühler: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 AiO Wakü
Bluetooth: Bluetooth USB Stick
Kartenleser: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-867-B
Windows: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

Kosten 3.000 Euro

Inclusive: (durch einen Fachmann)
Overclocking auf bis zu 5 Ghz, Zusammenbau mit Kabelmanagement, Installation von Windows und Treibern samt Optimierungen, 
BIOS Einstellungen, Leistungs- und Stabilitätstest, Lautstärkeoptimierung.

Extras:

Monitor und Kopfhörer inklusive Mikro:

27" (68,58cm) AOC AGON AG271QG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - | Mindfactory.de

beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 Magnetic RGB-LED-Strip - 30cm, 15 LEDs + Controller - Zubehör | Mindfactory.de

Kosten ca. 750 Euro

Gesamtkosten = ca. 3.800 Euro für eine Investition für die kommenden ca. 4 Jahre

_____

Verbesserungen / Kritik / Lob sind respektiert und erwünscht....

Für den Monitorpreis wirklich das 1a Produkt ?
Für den Kopfhörerpreis, wirklich das 1a Produkt?


----------



## Elektrostator (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

32GB RAM sind für Gaming+Multitasking Overkill, 16GB sind für die Dauer von vier Jahren ausreichend. An der Stelle sind 230€ zu sparen, ohne auch nur ein Prozent Verlust zu haben, mehr als die Hälfte des RAMs würde jahrelang brach liegen.


----------



## H_Hamburg (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Ich glaub 2015 hatte man über 8 oder 16GB RAM nachgedacht, ich bin aktuell mit meinen 16GB knapp bedient.


----------



## moonshot (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

ja das. Bei einem PC für 3000€ würde ich nicht "nur" ein Gold NT kaufen. Titan hat auch den Vorteil, dass du bereits bei 10% Last 90% Effizienz hast, dann macht es nicht so viel aus, dass es etwas überdimensioniert ist. Die aktuellen Modelle haben auch ordentliche Lüfter. 

Es gibt aber auch ein Prime Ultra Platinum mit 550w. Technisch auch sehr gut.

Ram schließe ich mich an, 16GB reichen fürs Gaming.

Wegen dem KH kannst du mal in einem HiFi-Forum fragen. Evtl. sagen dir auch offene zu.


----------



## H_Hamburg (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



moonshot schrieb:


> nicht "nur" ein Gold NT kaufen. Titan hat auch den Vorteil, dass du bereits bei 10% Last 90% Effizienz hast


Das ist ein Argument für die Umwelt, zudem bei steigenden Strompreisen für den Geldbeutel. So würde also das NT im Idle auch effizienter arbeiten.
80 PLUS – Wikipedia

Gibt es davon wirklich nur einen Hersteller "AeroCool Project"?
Netzteile mit 80 PLUS (230V EU): ab 80 PLUS Platinum Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AM1-Fan (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Hallo Werner,

warum willst Du Dir einen 2. Monitor kaufen, wenn Du mit dem bisherigen zufrieden warst?

Deiner hat 2x HDMI und  2x DP -Anschlüsse (Eingänge) . Siehe hier: Dell UltraSharp*U2515H - Test - CHIP

Somit kannst Du problemlos mehrere  PC's anschliessen. 

Diese Möglichkeit nutze ich schon seit mehreren Jahren.


Und ein kleiner Hinweis:

Wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten des Chipsatzes dieses Boards ansehe, bin ich schon sehr erstaunt,  das eine Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) als Systemplatte vorgesehen ist.

Diese "mikrige" Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit, die habe ich auf meinem AM1-System auch!

Da gibt es viel bessere! Und eine M.2 (Daumenformat) sollte es schon sein.

siehe hier: Alles, was man über M.2 wissen muss


Und wenn Du Dir schon so so einen "Kracher" leisten willst, dann sollten alle Möglichkeiten zur Leistungssteigerung schon vorhanden sein uns genutzt werden.

Nimm 64 GB RAM, so hast Du reichlich Möglichkeiten ihn als/ für "RAM-Disc" zu nutzen. RAMDisk für Windows: 10 Mal schneller als jede SSD - CHIP

Es ist nur ein kleiner Hinweis.

MfG


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Elektrostator schrieb:


> 32GB RAM sind für Gaming+Multitasking Overkill, 16GB sind für die Dauer von vier Jahren ausreichend. An der Stelle sind 230€ zu sparen, ohne auch nur ein Prozent Verlust zu haben, mehr als die Hälfte des RAMs würde jahrelang brach liegen.



Manche Spiele nutzen schon über 20gb RAM. Und selbst wenn die Spiele nur 13 GB nutzen hört man vielleicht Musik oder ähnliches nebenbei. 32 GB sind gut angelegt.
Und Windows bekommt selbst 64 GB RAM durch normale Nutzung voll. Frag mal HisN


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Manche Spiele nutzen schon über 20gb RAM. Und selbst wenn die Spiele nur 13 GB nutzen hört man vielleicht Musik oder ähnliches nebenbei. 32 GB sind gut angelegt.
> Und Windows bekommt selbst 64 GB RAM durch normale Nutzung voll. Frag mal HisN



Die Frage ist nur, ab wann es keinen Sinn mehr macht, Windows lädt dann logischerweise alles rein was geht, was ja nicht schlimm ist, nur nutzt man den Großteil, z.B das welches wegen Spielen reingeladen wurde oft nicht 2 Mal am Tag, spielt dann man dann 2 verschiedene Spiele, dann bleibt das bei 64 GB RAM eben auch drinnen, obwohl es sinnlos ist.


----------



## moonshot (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Eine M.2 ist nur auf dem Papier schneller, im Alltag bring die normalen Nutzern keine Vorteile. 

Ram bekommt man immer voll! Windows schüttet den immer zu, denn die dümmste Art Ram zu verwenden, ist ihn nicht zu verwenden. Selbst 8 GB führen nur äußerst selten zu Leistungseinbußen. Zumal man 32 oder gar 64 GB i.d.R. nicht mit dem Takt betreiben kann wie ein besseres 16er Kit.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



moonshot schrieb:


> Eine M.2 ist nur auf dem Papier schneller, im Alltag bring die normalen Nutzern keine Vorteile.
> 
> Ram bekommt man immer voll! Windows schüttet den immer zu, denn die dümmste Art Ram zu verwenden, ist ihn nicht zu verwenden. Selbst 8 GB führen nur äußerst selten zu Leistungseinbußen. Zumal man 32 oder gar 64 GB i.d.R. nicht mit dem Takt betreiben kann wie ein besseres 16er Kit.



Es gibt 64 GB 3200mhz RAM.... Und mit 8 GB kann man heutzutage fasst kein Spiel mehr vernünftig Spielen


----------



## moonshot (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro fÃ¼r: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

YouTube
YouTube
YouTube

So unspielbar sieht das für mich jetzt nicht aus
3200 MHz mit welcher Latenz ? Und wie sicher bekommt man den dann auch zum laufen? 
2x8 gibts z.B. auch mit 3600 mit "relativ normalen" Preisen im Verhältnis zu 3200er


----------



## Werner55 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Immer wenn ich denke, jetzt haste die PC Zusammenstellung fertig, erhalte ich dankenswerterweise durch Euch, neue Impulse und Denkanstösse,
so dass die Fertigstellung wieder in weitere Ferne rückt als zuvor gedacht.

Längere Zeit ging es in diesem Thread um ein effizent arbeitendes Netzteil.
Nun gesellt sich auch die Ram Frage dazu.
Außerdem die Monitor Frage.

Beim Netzteil: 650 Watt Seasonic Prime Ultra Modular 80+ Titanium - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
sagte "Moonshot" # 66
" Titan hat auch den Vorteil, dass du bereits bei 10% Last 90% Effizienz hast, dann macht es nicht so viel aus, dass es etwas überdimensioniert ist. Die aktuellen Modelle haben auch ordentliche Lüfter."

Thema Umwelt und mehr Effizienz: 
AeroCool Project 7 650W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Thema Monitor:
Ja, mein Dell U2515H ist gut und prima. Beim jetzigen PC hatte ich auch mal Spiele installiert und gespielt.
Alles soweit gut.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon interessiert, selbst bei nur ab und an spielen, 
ob so ein Monitor mit NVIDIA G-Sync und 165Hz-Bildwiederholraten diesen Mehrwert erleben lässt.
Oder nur unnötiges Gimmick ist.

Thema Festplatte: die bisher ausgesuchte von Cruisal ist eine ssd Festplatte. Ich dachte eigentlich die sei wirklich top.
Ah, okay, Sata. ssd  und m2-ssd...wieder was gelernt.
welche m2 ssd würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, so dass ich lieber diese nutze, statt der sata ssd ?

"RAM-Disc"
Cool, hatte ich noch nie von gehört. Auch hier danke ich für Vorschläge, welche 64 Gb Ram holen, und wie dann "RAM-Disc" nutzend...
3200Mhz oder 3600 
Danke !!!


----------



## AM1-Fan (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Hallo,

Ich habe mich mal mit dem Thema M.2 beschäftigt. Leider wäre der finanzielle Aufwand für mein AM1-System viel zu hoch gewesen. 

Hier im Forum gibt es eine Rubrik, wo Leser Hardware testen. Du kannst Dir das ja mal Anschauen.


[Lesertest] Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVMe SSD 500GB

[Lesertest]: Samsung 960 Evo 500GB

[Lesertest] Samsung 960 Evo (NVMe SSD 500 GB)

Vielleicht hilft es.

MfG


----------



## Werner55 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

also....

die M2 kostet etwas über 200 Euro = 500 GB M2.SSD
500GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC Toggle | Mindfactory.de

im Vergleich = 230 Euro = für 1 TB Sata.SSD
1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD1) | Mindfactory.de

ist es das wirklich wert.?
Halb so viel Speicherplatz der "ssd", dafür "angeblich" wesentlich mehr Power...


Edit:
Wenn wir schon abwälzen, Sata.SSD oder M2.SSD
werfe ich nochmal das Thema Mainboard in den Raum.

aktuell ist die Wahl zum ASRock Z370 Extreme 4
ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

100 Euro mehr, dafür dann das Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Gaming 7
Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail | Mindfactory.de

auch hier die Frage: ist das absolut gerechtfertigt, 100 Euro mehr ausgeben, dafür "noch" etwas mehr Qualität/Präsenz für die kommenden 4 Jahre zu erhalten?


----------



## moonshot (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Nochmal, eine M.2 SSD bringt fürs Gaming keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ggü. einer Sata-SSD. Hier limitieren andere Faktoren als die Übertragungsrate. Sieht auf dem Papier nach viel mehr aus, bringt aber fast nichts wenn du keine riesengroßen Dateien kopierst.

YouTube

Vermutlich kann in 4 Jahren jedes Budgetboard mehr als die Beiden. Zahl für das was du brauchst, nicht was du womöglich brauchen könntest.


----------



## AM1-Fan (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Hallo,

Vielleicht wäre es noch mal angebracht, mal genau zu spezifizieren, für was dieser "Super-Gamer-PC" genutzt werden soll!

Das Office braucht nicht erwähnt zu werden, das kann fast jeder PC.

Dein bisheriger PC ist ganz ordentlich ausgestattet, und er würde mit einer neuen CPU (z. B.: Intel Core i7-3770- 4C/ 8T) sicher eine erhebliche Leistungssteigerung erfahren. 

Damit wären die nächsten 2 bis ....? Jahre gesichert, Und Du hättest fast 3000 € gespart!

Vielleicht gibt es in 4 Jahren ein System, was die heutigen Systeme vollkommen deklassiert. In der Regel kommt alle 2-3 Jahre etwas neues, stärkeres, besseres auf den Markt.

Und falls Du wirklich einen reinen Office-PC, für den alltäglichen PC-Wahnsinn brauchst, dann tut es auch einer (siehe eBay) für wenige Euros, den Du viele zig Jahre nutzen kannst.

Es würde mich schon interessieren, für welche Anwendungen und Programme jemand mal so locker 3000€ investieren will. Das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis sollte doch aber schon stimmen, oder?

Bisher habe ich nichts gelesen von Dir, was diesen Aufwand rechtfertigt.

Generell ist es mir egal, wie jemand sein Geld "los wird", und wofür.

Nichts für ungut, aber ich bin neugierig, und zum lernen nie zu alt.

MfG


----------



## Stormado (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Eine M.2-SSD lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Wenn du Geld über hast, dann kauf sie dir und installier Windows drauf. Aber mehr als ein paar Sekunden wirst du beim Start nicht sparen gegenüber einer SATA-SSD.

Nimm daher lieber den größeren Speicherplatz, von dem hast du mehr.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Noch mal zum Thema M.2: M.2 ist nur der physische Anschluss am Mainboard, allerdings gibt es zwei verschiedene Anbindungen: als SATA M.2 mit dem gleichen Tempo und ungefähr dem gleichen Preis wie normale SSDs. Hier ist der Vorteil, dass man nur noch eine kleine Platine und keine ganze SSD mehr im Rechner hat. Und es gibt NVMe-M.2, welche die superschnelle Anbindung haben.  Persönlich würde ich sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt, in NVMe zu investieren.


----------



## Werner55 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Schon interessant, was es alles so gibt. Man lernt stets dazu.
Und ab April 2018 neue Hardware Generation?
tja, macht da eine PC Gaming Investition von 2.000-3.000 Euro aktuell  überhaupt Sinn, nicht lieber warten, bis z.b. Sommer 2018 und dann mit teils neuer Hardware Generation investieren?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Bei den neuen CPUs gibt es, wie gewohnt, 5%-10% Mehrleistung. Dafür muss man nach Release aber meistens 2-3 Monate warten, bis die Verfügbarkeit gegeben ist und die Preise auf ein normales Niveau gefallen sind. 

RAM+SSDs bleiben teuer. 

Nur bei der Grafikkarte könnte es sich lohnen, da sich dort die Mehrleistung lohnt und die Preise (hoffentlich) nicht höher ausfallen als jetzt.


----------



## Werner55 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Danke, mrmurphy007.

dann bleibe ich wohl erstmal bei dem PC, und installiere dort 1-2 Spiele. 
mit der gtx 1070 und dem intel i5 prozessor, den 16 GB Ram, wird es sicherlich erstmal ausreichen, auf Details "Mittel bis Hoch (kein Ultra)" zu spielen.
Auch so wird das sicherlich Spaß machen...
(und mit dem Monitor Dell U2515H ist es ja auch ausreichend, wenn ich damit zunächst spiele (Football Manager 2018; Mafia III, AC Origins, Wolfenstein II, Kongdom Come Deliverance...)
und dann evtl. im Sommer/Herbst eine nette Investition tätigen.

Vorfreude ist die größte Freude.

Geht Ihr mit mir da konform, wäre dies ein weiser Schritt, statt jetzt "quasi sofort" zu investieren?


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> Geht Ihr mit mir da konform, wäre dies ein weiser Schritt, statt jetzt "quasi sofort" zu investieren?


Leistung kauft man wenn sie benötigt wird. Irgendwann später wird es immer etwas schnelleres geben. Solang du mit deinen Games/in deiner Auflösung und deinen Bildquali-Einstellungen zufrieden bist, musst du auch kein Geld verbrennen

Als kleiner Denkanstoß: meine CPU/mein aktueller Unterbau wird diesen Sommer 5 Jahre alt. Ich könnte sie daher ersetzen und für andere wär das längst überfällig. Allerdings langt sie für *meine Belange/meine Anwendungen* noch dicke aus. Daher werde ich nicht neu kaufen (auch den unverschämten RAM-Preisen sei Dank), obwohl es mir schon unter den Fingern juckt...

Gruß


----------



## Werner55 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

mein PC System habe ich , wie erwähnt, in 2012 erworben (bis auf die gtx1070, die ich später erwarb). 
somit ist auch mein System 5 Jahre alt.
und ja, auch bei mir schaue ich auf meine "Bedürfnisse".
und in den Fingern jucken, das Gefühl kenne ich gut.
Aber ich bleibe ruhig, genieße das hier und jetzt, und wenn erst mal die Sonne kommt, der Frühling etc. verfliegt bei mir auch eher wieder das Interesse.
deshalb mache ich es wohl richtig, einfach mal im Ende Sommer/Herbst hier nachzufragen, wie sieht es aus, mit einem neuen Gaming PC für 5 Jahre...

Gruß !


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> deshalb mache ich es wohl richtig, einfach mal im Ende Sommer/Herbst hier nachzufragen, wie sieht es aus, mit einem neuen Gaming PC für 5 Jahre...Gruß !


Ist keine schlechte Idee. Vielleicht haben sich bis dahin auch die Preise für RAM/Grakas wieder etwas "beruhigt". Oder auch nicht... Aber korrekt, man soll(t)e immer dann kaufen, wenn es nötig ist

Gruß


----------



## silent-freak (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> einfach mal im Ende Sommer/Herbst hier nachzufragen, wie sieht es aus, mit einem neuen Gaming PC für 5 Jahre...



Warte bis Herbst, im Sommer hat man doch andere Hobbys.


----------



## Robbe4Ever (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Als erstes hieß es "man braucht 64 GB RAM und MVME SSDs sind sinnvoll"jetzt man sollte warten...finde ich gut.


----------



## Chrissi (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Robbe4Ever schrieb:


> Als erstes hieß es "man braucht 64 GB RAM und MVME SSDs sind sinnvoll"jetzt man sollte warten...finde ich gut.



Und wenn noch 5 Leute posten gibts wieder 5 neue Meinungen 

Btw. sollen laut Leaks im Sommer eher GTX2070 und GTX2080 kommen die wohl von der Leistung eher maximal gleichauf mit ner 1080Ti und somit für einen aktuellen 1080Ti Interessenten eher uninteressant.
Einzig wenn der Intel Coffee Lake Achtkerner kommt wird es da etwas mehr Power geben, die beim Gaming aber wohl eher weniger in der Praxis ankommt im Gegensatz zu men 8700K.


----------



## RtZk (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Und wenn noch 5 Leute posten gibts wieder 5 neue Meinungen
> 
> Btw. sollen laut Leaks im Sommer eher GTX2070 und GTX2080 kommen die wohl von der Leistung eher maximal gleichauf mit ner 1080Ti und somit für einen aktuellen 1080Ti Interessenten eher uninteressant.
> Einzig wenn der Intel Coffee Lake Achtkerner kommt wird es da etwas mehr Power geben, die beim Gaming aber wohl eher weniger in der Praxis ankommt im Gegensatz zu men 8700K.



Fest steht noch nicht, ob dieses Jahr überhaupt neue Gaming GPU's kommen, die Äußerungen vom NVIDIA CEO waren ja nicht gerade positiv in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## Chrissi (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



> Fest steht noch nicht, ob dieses Jahr überhaupt neue Gaming GPU's kommen, die Äußerungen vom NVIDIA CEO waren ja nicht gerade positiv in dieser Hinsicht.



Das stimmt auch. Er sagt ja, das Pascal (also die aktuellen Karten) das Optimum für Gamer sind. Besonders da Vega ja nicht unbedingt der riesen Erfolg war hat nVidia momentan auch keinen Druck, da groß was Neues zu bringen. Kann auch gut sein das wir erst Ende des Jahres oder Anfang 2019 was Neues sehen und bis dahin nVidia noch so viel Gewinn wie möglich aus den aktuellen Karten rausschlägt. Ich meine die Miner kaufen ja momentan alles was sie kriegen können, warum also was neues bringen


----------



## Werner55 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Ich habe u.a. einen 20 % Gutschein Code für beyerdynamic , weil meine Partnerin bei Nikon arbeitet. (Nikon ist Werbepartner).
35 % bei Sennheiser sind z.b. auch möglich etc.

Welche Kopfhörer sind wirklich exzellent dort? (für Multimedia Nutzung und für Gaming)

Danke für Tipps !!!

DT 770 PRO | Beyerdynamic

und sollte ich beim Gaming Online sprechen wollen, diesen Zusatz 
?
AntLion Audio ModMic 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Edit: Somit wäre der Kopfhörer für 127,20 € zu haben.
Guter Deal ?


----------



## Chrissi (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

127€ ist kein super Preis, da es den Kopfhörer das ganze Jahr für um 130€ gibt. Aber teuer ist es nicht. Kann man kaufen.


----------



## Werner55 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Hallo.

Bei dem Kauf von Kopfhörern inkl. Sprachfunktion, wurde mir hier das angeboten:

beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 Ohm Studiokopfhorer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

+ dazu kaufen:

AntLion Audio - AntLion Audio ModMic V5 Dual-Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Meine Frage: 
bei dem 80 Ohm Modell, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 80 Ohm (Monitor) / 80 Ohm (Studio)?
Ich finde im Internet nichts, was mir diese Frage erklärt.
Ich möchte diese Kopfhörer am PC nutzen zum Musik hören und zum Spielen (und dann mal mit meinen Söhnen dabei quatschen, beim Online Fortnite spielen)


----------



## Chrissi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Das Modmic ist gut. Habe ich selber, kann ich empfehlen.
Unterschied 80Ohm gegen 250Ohm ist, das man nicht so eine Starke Soundkarte braucht, um den Kopfhörer laut zu bekommen. Allerdings muss ich sagen bei 250Ohm Modell wird selbst an meinem Handy so laut, das ich es nicht ertragen könnte auf Dauer 
Dafür löst das 80Ohm Modell nicht so fein auf. Heißt man hört vielleicht eine Ecke weniger Details raus.


----------



## Werner55 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Moin zusammen,

ich war nun länger abwesend - und merke wieder das Kribbeln in den Fingern - ein frischer neuer Gaming PC inkl. 4k Monitor - das wäre doch was....

Was hat sich zuletzt so auf dem Markt getan? wie ich heute höre, erscheinen ab nächster Woche 2080 Grafikkarten von nvidia - ich komme da gar nicht hinter her.
gefühlt ist das erst 6 Monate her, dass ich eine 1070 vom Erspraten genutzt/investiert habe.
und der Prozessor bei AMD mit dem Zen 2 soll nicht mehr so lange dauern...
und Intel mit  Intel 10nm
wie dem auch sei.

Ich habe mich entschlossen  den jetzigen Desktop PC hier weiter zu nutzen - aber ausschließlich für alles - außer Spielen

Der neue Rechner soll dann voll auf Gaming konfiguriert sein - kein unnötiger Ballast darauf - kein Internet surfen,  kein E-Mail, keine Serien gucken, kein Porno (Scherz)...

Welche Zusammenstellung wäre zurzeit leistungs-- und Performance technisch die Beste - bei einem Budget von .. tja, ich sage mal 2.000 Euro.
wobei Luft nach oben ist - aber nicht sein muss - es muss sinnvoll investiert sein.

Herzlichen Dank für euren Support.

und wie erwähnt ein toller 4k Auflösung Monitor wäre doch was...


----------



## TrueRomance (16. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Hey ho,
Da ich keine Lust habe 10 Seiten durchzulesen, was hast du denn aktuell für Hardware verbaut? Warum willst du einen neuen PC nur zum zocken? Dein jetziger scheint recht potent zu sein, ohne zu wissen was verbaut ist. Meinst du, dass du durch die installierten Programme einen leistungsschwund beim Gaming hast?


----------



## Werner55 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Hi,

du weißt doch wie das ist...manchmal hat man einfach Bock auf neues und sei es nur, weil man es sich mittlerweile durch harte Arbeit erspart/erarbeitet hat...

i5 3570K Prozessor
16 GB DDR3 Ram
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4
Grafikkarte: nvidia gtx 1070 16nm
interne Festplatte 1x ssd  118GB
externe Festplatte: 1x hdd 2,7 TB
Win: Win 10 Enterprise 64bit
Spielen: mit xbox wireless controller 
Sound: intern verbaut soundblaster xfi xtreme music Soundkarte
Ton: via Kopfhörer
Monitor: 1x DELL U2515H + 1x DELL 2518 (beide in Auflösung: 2560*1440)


wie gesagt: diesen Desktop PC würde ich weiter nutzen.

und  zum Mal spielen, dann zum High-End Rechner greifen..


----------



## TrueRomance (16. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Wenn das Budget so hoch ist und bei dir nix dringend ist, solltest du warten.
Ich weiß, warten kann man immer. Aber die neuen Nvidias stehen vor der Tür und die neuen Intel 8 Kerner sollen auch dieses Jahr kommen. 
Auf der anderen Seite brauchst du für 4k @60hz keine High end cpu. Da bist du mit einem ryzen 5 2600 bestens bedient.
Da brauchst du ja keine 150fps und mehr. 
4k brauch grafikpower. 
Also kannst du dir was vernünftiges mit mittelklasse cpu zusammen Schuster und die Kohle in Grafikkarte als 2080 oder 2080ti feuern.

Knapp 1000 taler
1 Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (YD2600BBAFBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk (7C02-002R)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock 4 (BK021)
1 Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X anthrazit, Glasfenster (PH-ES518XTG_DAG01)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)
1 be quiet! Sleeved Power Cable CS-6610, 1x SATA, 600mm (BC024)

Dazu dann ne fette 2080ti und nen geiler 4k Monitor


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Dann wären allerdings 32 GB RAM sinvoller, wenn man schon für die Zukunft kauft.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dann wären allerdings 32 GB RAM sinvoller, wenn man schon für die Zukunft kauft.



Ja das ist richtig, aber wenn man jetzt ne graka für 4k kauft, ist das auch nicht für die Zukunft. 4k bedeutet aktuell, bei jeder Generation aufzurüsten. Sehr gut zu sehen am neuen Tomb Raider. Da schafft es die 1080ti nicht einmal auf niedrigen Settings auf über 60fps.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Da schafft es die 1080ti nicht einmal auf niedrigen Settings auf über 60fps.



Sprichst du grade von der Raytracing Demo? Auf HisNs Video sah das nicht nach niedrigen Settings aus...YouTube .
Ist zwar nur 1440p aber trotzdem keine low settings.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

4k ist auch nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.
Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich

Hier hatte ich geschaut.


----------



## Werner55 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

ab morgen gibt es erste Benchmark von der 2080ti - bin mal gespannt, in wie weit die wirklich so gut ist.
wobei 1000 Euro nur für die Grafikkarte - schon viel Geld.


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig, aber wenn man jetzt ne graka für 4k kauft, ist das auch nicht für die Zukunft. 4k bedeutet aktuell, bei jeder Generation aufzurüsten. Sehr gut zu sehen am neuen Tomb Raider. Da schafft es die 1080ti nicht einmal auf niedrigen Settings auf über 60fps.



Da habe ich so meine Zweifel, es ist extrem abhänigig von der Region, ich spiele maxed out (außer AA) und habe 40-50 FPS, mit niedrigeren Settings sollten 60 FPS (zumindest in den weniger anspruchsvollen Regionen) kein Problem sein.



Werner55 schrieb:


> ab morgen gibt es erste Benchmark von der 2080ti  - bin mal gespannt, in wie weit die wirklich so gut ist.
> wobei 1000 Euro nur für die Grafikkarte - schon viel Geld.



Wer maximale FPS will, der greift eben zur 2080 Ti, obwohl das P/L erbärmlich ist, da heißt es halt kauf oder kauf nicht, eine 1080 Ti langt auch, man darf halt nicht glauben, dass in jedem Spiel die 60 FPS gehalten werden können, wobei das die 2080 Ti wohl auch nicht schafft, da müssten es schon 50% Mehrleistung sein, wobei es eher auf 35% rauszulaufen scheint.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Natürlich kommt es auf die Region an. Keine Frage. Fakt ist aber, dass man bei 4k ständig im Limit hängt und bei jeder Generation ne neue fette karte brauch. Es ist aktuell halt ein teurer spaß. Wenn man überlegt wie günstig man 1080p spielen kann.
Hohe Ansprüche kosten halt Geld. Sei es Auflösung oder High FPS. Oder beides.


----------



## Werner55 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

Benchmarks 2080ti = und, wie ist die Karte so? ab heute dürfen doch Test veröffentlicht werden. Hat sich jemand  von euch da schon erkundigt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



Werner55 schrieb:


> Benchmarks 2080ti = und, wie ist die Karte so? ab heute dürfen doch Test veröffentlicht werden. Hat sich jemand  von euch da schon erkundigt?



35% schneller als die 1080ti in 4k wie erwartet. Die Performance in 5k ist auch ganz ordentlich, wenn man die Karte übertaktet,


----------



## Werner55 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*

wow - puuh, die würde ich gerne mal nutzen...aber was soll die kosten? 1000 Euro?
tja...


----------



## ASD_588 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Budget: "bis zu" 3.000 Euro für: Umstrukturierung Gaming PC + Office, Emails, Multimedia PC*



> wow - puuh, die würde ich gerne mal nutzen...aber was soll die kosten? 1000 Euro?



Die 2080Ti ab 1200 PCIe mit GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): RTX 2080 Ti Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die 2080 non Ti ab 810 PCIe mit GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): RTX 2080 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde aber noch ne gute woche warten bis die Cusom varianten getestet wurden.


----------

